# Converting attic in duplex



## docker (8 Jan 2011)

Hi, I have a requery re planning / management company permission to convert an attic. I own a duplex. We have a stairs up to our front door duplex which also has a large attic. There is then an apartment with it's own front door below me. I would like to get the attic above coverted for use as a childrens play area, extra toilet and storage area with a stairwell leading up to it.

As we are part of a management company I have asked twice if I can convert. They have not confirmed as yet. Do I have a right to convert? Do you know what the management company could do if I went ahead. (they still have to refuse/permit).

Ideally I would like to get Velux windows installed also however I understand I would require planning permission for these. I notice that no other duplexs in my block have Velux windows. However several duplex's in another block (identical to mine) have attic conversions with Velux windows installed.

Any advise is appreciated!!


----------



## shesells (9 Jan 2011)

You absolutely need written permission from the Management Company. You don't own the roof, the MC does, and so installing any kind of window or plastering the beams or anything like that would be criminal damage without that permission.


----------



## meathmitchel (27 Nov 2012)

i'd imagine it'll depend if your freehold or lease hold, if its leasehold i'd agree with shesells


----------



## shesells (27 Nov 2012)

meathmitchel said:


> i'd imagine it'll depend if your freehold or lease hold, if its leasehold i'd agree with shesells



Have never heard of a freehold duplex as the OP describes, and as I live in too. Our development has several kinds of units and it looks like there are velux windows in some of the blocks. In fact these are not own door units but 2 apartments behind one front door and the velux is over the stairwell and was installed at build. OP I wonder if that's what you are seeing. Then again the thread is almost two years old so probably a bit late now!


----------

